# Jezz - 18 month old Terrier cross - Dog + child friendly



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jezz is an 18 month old stunning Terrier cross. She has been handed in due to a relationship split and neither person having enough time to care for her.


























She is a very friendly, well behaved little girl! Jezz is full of life and needs an active home where she can get plenty of walks.

Jezz is great with other dogs and children but has not been cat tested.

She has been vaccinated, spayed and micro chipped. 
Currently in South Wales but we home across the UK.
If you're interested in adopting Jezz, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE:

I picked Jezz up from the kennels at 6 last night and what a greeting! She is much smaller and even prettier than in the photos. Her markings are beautiful and her little face makes you want to melt! 
She came running up to me and my daughter, tail wagging, feet doing a little dance! We put her in the car and she immediately chose to snuggle up to my daughter in the back so she has obviously been around young children from a young age. She travelled really quietly and slept on the way home. She gets on really well (probably the best out of any of my fosters) with my two dogs, Max and Prada. They have been none stop playing and if Prada gets to rough she runs behind Max! She hasn't left my daughter's side and is constantly trying to kiss her and bring her things to play with her. She loves a cuddle and a belly rub. She also likes to rip up toilet roll as I discovered this morning! She ignored the lovely new bed i had bought on Thursday and chose to sleep at the end of my daughters bed and that's where I found them still sleeping at 8:30. She is a very bright and intelligent dog and she is going to a halloween party tonight with the family. My daughter is going as a witch so we have bought Jezz her own tiny witches hat - not sure how she will take it though! She has enjoyed her morning walk and is very confident around new people and other dogs. She loves her excersise and she had full run off the lead across the football pitch this morning. Thought we had lost her when a squirrel caught her eye but she has excellent recall skills. She knows all her commands and is very clean and well behaved in the house, especially considering her young age.

New photos coming soon.

Can anyone offer this gorgeous girl a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE:
Jezz has settled really well - you would think she had lived with us forever! Left her for a short while today to pick up and take my daughter to school and came home and there was no mess or accidents which is fantastic! An electrician was in my house today to fix up my new shower and she ran off with his rubber glove, took it in the garden and we couldnt find it again! I thought it was hysterical but electrician left minus a glove! She's a real character.
She slept quietly all night (once again with my daughter) and I found my daughter had very kindly wrapped Jezz in a blanket and put her in her little dolls cot to sleep! I wasn't very happy at the use of the cot but Jezz seemed delighted! We have managed to get her to sit still long enough to give you her paw for a treat and to lay down. She knows stay but only when it suits her so this will need some work.

Jezz is a real sweetheart and is going to make an amazing family pet!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE:
Jezz has given me quite a scare this week! She came in from the garden crying and walking on three legs - ever overprotective I proceeded to run around shrieking "she's broken her legs!". Turns out she had simply caught her nail on a bit of carpet edging! After the offending nail was removed and washed, all was well!
Jezz still loves to sleep in my daughter's room and the 2 are never apart for long! They walk to school together, walk home together, play together and I must say a few times I have nearly become a failed fosterer! Slight mishap yesterday when my daughter walked her to school; as I left to walk away, Jezz slipped her collar and ran into the classroom after her. Much laughing and some screaming ensued with myself getting severely reprimanded for not "controlling my animal". Picked jezz up and carried her home where she continued to glare at me and now and again sigh at me! Many thanks jezz!  
Also took Jezz to our local pony club for the end of season show and she won a ribbon for "cheeky face" competition. She has that face down to a fine art!
Her housetraining is faultless as usual but to all you people who love your plants she does love to dig! She is the snuggliest little thing - she is like having a fluffy hot water bottles, except she smiles at you and nudges you for love too!!

Can anyone offer this beautiful girl a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE: Jezz has been so lovely this last week. I have had really bad back problems and she hasn't left my side! She is so intuitive and if she senses I am in pain she starts crying and goes to fetch someone! She is constantly cwtched up to me and keeps giving me lots of kisses and paws bless her. My daughter and husband have been walking her as I haven't been able too but they said she is very unhappy about going out of the house without me - she's such a loyal girl. Yesterday as they got just outside the garden gate she slipped her collar and came running back in, getting straight back up on the chair with me!
Her favourite "cute" trick is to curl in a ball on her back and let you hold her like a baby - she is soon letting out little snores! 

She loves her sleep after a good walk and is the funniest sleeper I have ever seen. She rolls about, legs flailing, making little grunty noises and "running" in her sleep. Then she will wake up and look around at us as if to say "what are you all laughing at?"

She has met a neighboring dog who she has made great friends with and when she is out in the garden he comes over to play! They love to roll in the dirt and when I let her back in she knows I will try and wipe her feet so she slips past me and races straight upstairs.

Jezz finds the bath very amusing and loves to splash her feet about and flick the water with her nose! (much to my husbands annoyance as we have just had a new bathroom suite fitted!)

Can anyone offer Jezz a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE: This week Jezz came up to the farm to see the horses with me a few times. She loves to be racing about with the collies and other JRT's. She also loves hay and straw and was diving into the bales and burrowing under them and coming out the other side! There were plenty of things to chase except the chickens which were absolutely terrifying Jezz and chasing her!! Jezz was stunned by the horse which put its nose down to sniff her - she cowered on the floor before hiding under my legs bless her!

Jezz is still very attached to my daughter and there hasn't been one night they haven't shared the same room (and quite often same bed). They also share the same food much to my annoyance after spending hours cooking it  ! Her housetraining is still perfect and she has never had an accident. She is still excellent on and off the lead but is generally happier when on the lead as she tends to get confused by which way you are going - twice I have been tripped up at a sudden change in direction! She is a very gentle and loving dog, particularly with children and loves her kisses and cuddles. She loves the company of other dogs and is never happier than when running around playing with them. 

Can't anyone help this gorgeous girl?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous! If I was allowed, she'd be here in a second...
Naomi


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jezz is now on foster in Sheffield as her previous fosterer unfortunately injured her back. This gorgeous girl is continuing to do well but would still very much like a home to call her own. She is absolutely fantastic and will fit well into any loving home where she can get plenty of cuddles and good walks. Can anyone help this beautiful girl?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jezz is now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now re homed


----------



## Northernpets (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so happy this girl found a home.I'm gutted i didn't see this loverly girl sooner i'd have snapped her up myself she's exactly what i'm looking for.
I hope she's very happy in her new home =)


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Now rehomed


----------

